# Rotten Eggs!



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok, I am no author............I don't like writing about stuff but to keep blogs alive you have too. I put something together for home owners because we get asked this question quite often from people on the phone.

http://repaintpro.com.au/#/blog-repaintpro/4569372424/Has-my-paint-gone-off-Can-I-still-use-it/7732052


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Your page rendered very oddly on my pc. I'm running windows 7 64 bit and firefox browser.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I had the same result using Chrome on a Mac, even ran a speed test, which showed ok, but after refreshing, page loaded slow, thought it was just my crappy internet. Odd though...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Other than having to figure out what the hell a "drum" is, the article appeared fine on my Samsung tablet (Chrome). 

Good job!


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

ProWallGuy said:


> Your page rendered very oddly on my pc. I'm running windows 7 64 bit and firefox browser.


I am working on that one :whistling2:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I just looked and the pictures at the top didn't load. Between paragraphs I don't know if you have pictures there or just some empty space. I use Windows 8.1.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

So what ya say'n Steve, don't use old acrylic paint because it has a rotten smell ?


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Brian C said:


> So what ya say'n Steve, don't use old acrylic paint because it has a rotten smell ?


Give it a stir and try it rather than throw it away because it looks and smells bad. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I have used old paint like that before and it has a mildew smell that hangs around for days after the paint has been applied.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

We would generally only salvage this kind of paint for touch ups on walls. This paint in the picture was 4 months old believe it or not!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Glad to see "thrifty" is not unique to New England Yankees :thumbsup:

just throw some chlorine bleach and algaecide in, stir up, stain out the rust and coddled solids, and yer good to go :thumbsup:

Why waste $30 - $50 and be sure you are applying fresh product, when for a splash, stir, and strain you can put up FISHY product :thumbup:


----------

